# South Africa bound........Again!! Here we come Limcroma!



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Well its official.....deposit has been made and tickets purchased to get us back to South Africa and Limcroma Safaris! Our first trip over was incredible and I cant wait to get back and see all our friends again. August cant get here quick enough!!


----------



## vortexkiller (Mar 3, 2009)

I am going in the first week of July with my son and two friends cant wait! I only hear good things about Limcroma glad to hear your going back. When you went did you get any kind of shots? how was drinking the water ok?


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Your gonna love it at Limcroma! Hannes and all of his staff are top notch and will do everything to make you feel at home.

No shots were needed or required for our trip and we had bottled water provided by Limcroma so that shouldn't be an issue for you at all.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

vortexkiller said:


> I am going in the first week of July with my son and two friends cant wait! I only hear good things about Limcroma glad to hear your going back. When you went did you get any kind of shots? how was drinking the water ok?


 When I went to Namibia in 2011 , I contacted World Health Organization to find out about shots ...... They suggested Hepititus B and Tetnis booster .... my Doctor also suggested Probiotic supliments . Good Luck ,play safe .....take lots of pictures .
Glen


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

vortexkiller said:


> I am going in the first week of July with my son and two friends cant wait! I only hear good things about Limcroma glad to hear your going back. When you went did you get any kind of shots? how was drinking the water ok?


Hepatitis A & B vaccines are precautionary only. If you were traveling around the country to other destinations before or after your safari, I would consider them. A recent Tetanus booster is recommended. No malaria meds needed for Limcroma as they are in a malaria free area. Probiotics are always a good idea when traveling anywhere. The tap water in South Africa is actually cleaner than that in many U.S. cities. As Matrix mentioned, there is always plenty of bottled drinking water on hand. If you are like me why take the chance, drink beer...(as a health precaution)...

Matrix, 
Are you going back in August 2016? That is awesome! I wish I could go every year. I would be right there with you.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

firehuntfish said:


> Matrix,
> Are you going back in August 2016? That is awesome! I wish I could go every year. I would be right there with you.


Firehuntfish,

Yep we are going back August 2016! I agree if I could go back every year I would....I love it over there. I had full intentions of going back in 2015 and wish we could have been back when you were there but we had to put it off till '16. Maybe we will wind up there at the same time again in the future as I hope to make it back at least every 2 years now.


----------



## ccdskater (Jan 31, 2015)

Who is going late June? We are about to book one from 22nd to 29th!


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am going solo in April to hunt Limpopo and Free State. Then I am going back with 2 friends in September to hunt the Eastern Cape.


----------



## Cj0n3s12 (Aug 28, 2012)

ccdskater said:


> Who is going late June? We are about to book one from 22nd to 29th!


Late response, but I'll be there from the 23rd of June to the beginning of July!


----------



## ccdskater (Jan 31, 2015)

Who are you using? We are gonna be there from 22-30 then 30th thru 6th in cape town


----------

